# Cloud Flavour - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (22/8/21)

​*COFFEE RESERVE (Limited Edition 2021)*
*(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description: *
“A delicious Butterscotch Ice Cream Sandwich with an added note of coffee.”

*VG/PG:* Unstated
*Nic:* 3mg

*My comments: *
What a divine treat this is! Although the butterscotch is slightly prominent than the coffee, the proportions make a perfect blend. I loved the softness of the flavours and the fact that it’s not too sweet. 

The original Scotchies Ice Cream Sandwich (without the coffee) was ver good too, but the addition of the coffee really makes this something special. Once I started with it I couldn’t put it down and the bottle was finished all too soon!

However, I am somewhat puzzled by the “Ice Cream”, since it isn’t chilled at all. Lucky for me, as I’m not a fan of chilled juice.

What a tremendous pity that it’s a limited edition. Perhaps Cloud Flavour was just testing the waters? Right, waters tested. It’s a huge success and it should definitely be un-limited. The market needs this!!

Well done on a superb creation, Cloud Flavour!! 

*

*​
*Would I buy this juice again:* Absolutely!!

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #194*

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

